# How big should a 6 month old tegu be?



## NickBoudin (Jan 29, 2009)

I own a B&W argentine tegu. I purchased august 18th from LLLreptile. ( I know, I'm sorry vanyard!  ) His body is around 8 inches long, including tail is about 18 inches long. 

Is this a normal size? He's slowed down a lot the last few months, and dosent eat as often. On a diet of roaches, mice, scrambled eggs, earthworms, and crickets. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 29, 2009)

They all grow at different rates. They can grow in spurts. Some go into hibernation a couple of weeks after hatching, obviously they won't have grown much during the winter. Our Blue Tegu hatchlings are 23" long and 3 months old, but they aren't hibernating.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 1, 2009)

small world i got my tegu from lll reptile to in late october of 08 it was about 10 inches i guess. now its 25 inches long and about 4 inches wide. my enclosure is 7' 3' 3' im not sure if this helps you out but like earlier stated tegus grow in big spurts.


----------

